# German Coast Again



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

We we are all ready to set of for Germany next Thursday on the route kindly set out by Satco.

Can I beg for any suggestions for the leg Ypres (having a couple of days on way out) to Norden or Nordholz on the German coast. 
I am in a quandry as to a quietish route across Belgium and Holland.
I know there are some very well travelled posters, so I wait in hope
Ta


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

We did a similar route 2 years ago, stopped off at Arnhem and Haren Ems on the way up to Bremerhaven

Easy drive and quietish roads


----------

